# Brassen im NOK



## lattenputzer (5. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

habe im Mai und Juni jeweils ein Vereinsangeln im Nord-Ostsee-Kanal (südl. Rendsburg). Da ich kein Friedfischspezi bin, hätte ich gerne ein paar Infos über die Angeltechniken auf Brassen. Insbesondere
1. in welcher Tiefe bzw. Entfernung vom Ufer ist es auf Brassen am besten,
2. welche Methode (Feeder/Pose, welche Gewichte) ist dafür geeignet und 
3. welches Anfüttermittel ist erfolgversprechend?

Wäre nett, wenn einige Experten ein paar Tipps hätten. #h


----------



## noroc (5. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

Hallo allerseits  #h 

würde mich auch mal interessieren!
Als Anfütterung habe ich mir Mais+Hafer+Maimehl+Paniermehl+gefrorene Maden+Zerschnitte Würmer+ vielleicht noch ein lock mittel.....

vielen dank für net Antwort


----------



## lattenputzer (7. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

Hallo,
gibt es unter den Boardies keine Experten für das Friedfischangeln im NOK, die einige Tipps zu meinen Fragen geben können? Hatte eigentlch erwartet, dass man hier geholfen wird. #h  #:


----------



## Dorschi (7. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

Brassen im NOK?
Meint Ihr Meerbrassen?


----------



## Carphunter 76 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

Hy Lattenputzer,
Also ich kenn den NOK nicht, aber das dürfte dasselbe wie in anderen Kanälen sein.
Schau doch mal in den Seiten zum Feedern nach, da steht eigentlich schon alles drin.
Also mit Futterkorb in der Fahrrinne mit schwerem Futter würde ich sagen. Maden ins Futter ( 0.5 bis 1 Liter Maden pro 1-2 Kilo Futter ).
Immer genau auf denselben Platz werfen. Warten.
Ich denke das wars.
Servus.


----------



## Norwegenprofi (7. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

Brassen zu fangen ist eigentlich ganz einfach, aber gezielt einen großen Schwarm Brassen auszumachen ist unter Umständen schwer. Der Brassen ist ein Schwarmfisch, der seine Anwesenheit sehr oft durch Wälzen an der Wasseroberfläche kundtut. Wozu das Wälzen eigentlich dient, ist bis heute noch nicht geklärt, eine häufige Vermutung ist, dass die Brassen sich – bevor sie anfangen zu fressen – an der Wasseroberfläche wälzen. Aber was machen wir, wenn uns die Fische einmal nicht den Gefallen tun, sich durch Luftsprünge zu verraten?. Wer schon mal an einem großen Strom geangelt hat, weiß wie viel Wasserfläche er abzugrasen hat! Hier hilft die in der nachstehenden Darstellung beschriebene Methode recht gut und schnell. Man braucht hierzu allerdings noch einige andere Angler (in unserem Beispiel A, B, C und D genannt). 







Am Anfang positioniert sich A an einer vielversprechenden Stelle, B ca. 15 m unterhalb (stromab) von A, C wiederum 15 m unterhalb von B und D 15 m unterhalb von C.

Jetzt wird ca. 15 Minuten ohne anzufüttern geangelt. 
Erfolgen keine Bisse geht A so weit stromab bis er 15 m unterhalb von B steht, B stellt sich wieder 15 m unter der neuen Stelle von A auf usw. 
Wieder wird eine Viertelstunde geangelt, dieser Vorgang wird wiederholt, bis der erste Angler eine Brasse fängt, dann füttert er sofort an dieser Stelle an und die anderen Angler postieren sich ca. in Rutenlänge Abstand von ihm und füttern ebenfalls an. 
Jetzt ist der Schwarm gefunden und dem Angelvergnügen steht nichts mehr im Weg. 
Ich persönlich kenne keine bessere Methode einen Schwarm Brassen zu lokalisieren, man fischt in kürzester Zeit ein großes Gebiet ab und wird fündig.


Bericht von Marcus
(Angler-Online-Zeitung)


----------



## Norwegenprofi (7. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

Hab noch was gefunden. Bei www.trutta.de 

Was braucht man:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Glück     20% des Erfolges
        > wenn alles folgende beachtet wird



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Wissen   40 % des Erfolges
        >  sorgfältige Beobachtungen bei der Auswahl des Angelplatzes
        >  markante Stellen
        >  Blasen an der Wasseroberfläche, Schwall, Bewegungen 
           (Hecht?, Brassen?)
        >  nie am Rehausstieg sitzen (persönliche negative Erfahrungen)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3.  Können    40 % des Erfolges

a. Allgemein
>  volle Konzentration zu jeder Zeit
> keine lauten Gespräche und heftigen Bewegungen, die den Boden
   erschüttern
> Abstand zum Nebenmann
> keine Silhouette 
  (möglichst auf dem Boden sitzen z.B. auf Stück Iso-Matte)
> Angelplatz nicht verlassen (außer bei Bedürfnissen)


 b. Anfüttern
> 1 Dose Maden per Zwille verteilen, flach schießen
>  2-3 l Paniermehl mit 500 g Gelierzucker, Aroma nach Wahl und Wasser 
   zu Teig verarbeiten, der exakt so fest sein muß, daß er kurz vor dem
   Auftreffpunkt in der Luft zerfällt
>  punktgenau anfüttern (1 m Kreis)
> ca. 3-4m vor dem anderen Ufer
> am Rand (!) des Futterplatzes angeln


c. Köder
> 1 Pk. Maden, je nach Hunger  2 und 4 Maden


d. Montage
> Haken rot, langschenklig, Größe 12
>  Vorfach  max. 20 cm
>  Abstandshalter aus Qtip
>  ca. 5 g Blei längliche Form (bei Strömung mehr)
>  Schnur  0,18 mm


e. Rute
>  kurze Schwingspitzruten (< 200 cm), Spitzenring max. 5 cm über dem
   Wasserspiegel


f. Zubehör
>  Schirm (nur wenn’s aus Eimern gießt, ansonsten wetterfeste Kleidung)
              (übrigens für kurze Schauer tut’s auch ein kleiner "Knirps")
>  Stück Iso-Matte als Sitz
>  Kescher 
>  kurze Rutenständer (ca. 30 cm)



g. Drill
>  so schnell wie möglich vom Futterplatz ziehen
>  so kurz wie möglich wg. Druckwellen
>  Streß beim Fisch erzeugt Duftstoffe, der andere Fische verscheucht
   oder
   unliebsame anlockt
    (wer hat schon gern einen Hecht an seinem Futterplatz stehen?)

h. Abködern
>  am schnellsten und sichersten mit kleinem Metallhakenlöser 
   (Zange beschädigt Knoten)
>  Aale mit Vorfach aushängen
>  immer neue Haken parat haben


----------



## Dorschi (7. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

Nochmal blöd nachgefragt ; Meint Ihr mit NOK den Nord- Ostseekanal?


----------



## noroc (7. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

@ all

danke für die Hilfe

@Norwegenprofi 


Danke für diese super dolle Erklärung!!

Gruss

noroc


----------



## lattenputzer (8. April 2004)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
@Dorschi
es ist genau der "Nord-Ostsee-Kanal" gemeint, der von der Elbe bei Brunsbüttel über 99 km durch Schleswig-Holstein bei Kiel in die Ostsee führt.
Zur Charakteristik ist anzumerken, dass er überwiegend 162m breit ist und eine Sohlentiefe von 11m hat. weitere Infos hier http://www.rendsburg.de/touristik/nok_infomation.html
Insbesondere bei größeren Schiffen wird der Anfutterplatz durch die starke Sogwirkung häufig in "alle Winde" zerstreut. Er ist zwar ein sehr vielseitiges Angelrevier, erfordert aber auch spezielle Techniken auf bestimmte Zielfische. Von daher sind die bisherigen Tipps zwar grundsätzlich brauchbar und für unser Vereinsgewässer (See) auch hilfreich, im NOK aber kaum erfolgversprechend. Beim Futter z.B. braucht man m.E. eine Konsistenz, die erst nach 5m, 7m oder 11m Wassertiefe eine Auflösung des Ballens bewirkt, da das Futter auf Grund der häufig vorhandenen Strömung ansonsten sonstwo landet, nur nicht am eigenen Angelplatz. An ein Verlegen des Platzes ist bei einem Gemeinschafts(Hege)angeln mit ausgelosten Plätzen auch nicht zu denken. 
Ich hatte erwartet, dass sich speziell (einheimische) Kenner des Gewässers zu den Fragen äußern würden. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch.
 #v


----------



## kiepenangler (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

moin moin

ich habe demnächst ein angeln im nok bei hohrnhörn, habe aber keine ahnung von dem gewässer. also ich wollte mit der feederrute angeln. 

1. welche gewichte müssen die futterkörbe haben?
2. wie weit muss ich raus?( gibt es da eventuell kanten oder rinnen)
3. welches futter? habe da an sehr stark bindendes futter gedacht.

würde mich noch über viele tips freuen.

gruß
kiepenangler


----------



## **no name** (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

*Also ich hab zwar schon öfter im NOK geangeln, gehöre aber sicher nicht zu den Friedfisch Spezi´s dort. Grundsätzlich gibt es aber zwei  Möglichkeiten dort zu angeln. Entweder mit der langen Stippe (über 10m, besser sogar 12m und mehr) verkürzt, also mit abziehen direkt hinter der Steinpackung angeln oder aber mit der Feeder etwas weiter draußen. Beim Feedern würde ich sagen man angelt am besten auf der Kante bei 30-40 Metern (ist meine eigene Meinung, gibt aber sicher 100 verschiedene Meinungen) Futterkörbe reichen eigentlich vorbebleite von 30g-60g denn bei Schiffsverkehr würden selbst 100g Körbe nicht am Platz bleiben.Und beim Futter zum feedern würde ich eigentlich von zu stark bindendem Futter abraten, denn wenn das Futter am Grund nicht zügig aus dem Futterkorb freigegeben wird hat das eher Nach- als Vorteile. Speziell am Kanal wird aber häufig mit sehr großen Futterkörben (Coladosen-Format) an einer seperaten Rute (Pilkrute) ,die auf die selbe Entfernung geklipt wird wie die Feederrute, vor und während des Angelns zusätzlich gefüttert. Denn nach Schiffsverkehr ist am Futterplatz wohl nicht mehr viel vom Futter zu finden...*
*Hoffe ich konnte erstmal etwas weiterhelfen, dann viel Spaß beim angeln dort....   *


----------



## kiepenangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Brassen im NOK*

jo, danke hast mir schon weiter geholfen#6


----------

